# best way to finish large cedar T&G ceiling



## tahoewood (May 5, 2014)

Hello,
We are refinishing a large cedar T&G ceiling. We spent the last several weeks sanding the entire thing down to bare wood which was pretty tough, but now it is ready to go.

We are trying to figure out what product to put on it. The room gets a lot of sun, so we are worried about products yellowing with UV. Also, the previous finish was blotchy and uneven, we want the new one to be even and non-blotchy (of course!).


Some options:
Tung oil
Teak oil
Lindseed oil
Sikkens Cetol UV Interior
Sherman Williams Wood Classics Polyurethane Varnish
Other? something completely different?


We want to use the absolute best product out there, the budget can handle it even it is expensive. We already spent a lot of time, effort, and money on the sanding, so we need to make sure to use the best product for the next step. The goal is to keep the wood looking natural, even, non-blotchy and protected from UV. We want to avoid anything which is too shiny and has a plasticy look.

Please be as specific as possible, if you can recommend an exact brand/product that would be great. Do we need to use a wood conditioner? If so, which one?

Pictures: 
Room during sanding (raw wood)









Possible target color









Thanks a million for your advice!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Since you have the room masked off I would treat the wood with Sun Block sold by Kwick Kleen. It's a sun screen for wood. Then put a coat of vinyl sealer on and pad sand. Then probably a single coat of pre-catalyzed satin lacquer on it would do it, two at the most. 10 minutes after spraying the last of it and you could take the masking down.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience, occupation, or if retired…from what, or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

You could use a pickle finish, and topcoat with a waterbase polyurethane.

Or just use a single product like Penofin Red Label.


















.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

I think it would be important to know what application capabilities you have. Can you spray? Most of the ceilings I have worked on we pre-finished before installation which is MUCH easier. Also what color are you looking for? Obviously natural being the easiest. 

If I were to spray that ceiling I'm thinking a conventional airless with an extention tip would be the way to go. (and you can rent one if you don't have one)
I like a low sheen and a light color on ceilings as it doesn't show dust as well.

The coating isn't as important as you might think as no one will be touching the finish on the ceiling. I think a vinyl sealer like Steve suggested with an acrylic non-yellowing top coat (like a CAB acrylic lacquer) would be perfect and easy to apply. A floor finish like Bona Traffic would also work well.


----------



## tahoewood (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for your help so far.
Rick- yes we can spray. I think we are looking for a natural color, but want to stay away from things which are too orange. Would it be possible for me to speak to you directly on a call?


----------

